# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Mejores tiendas de envío a Canarias

## cartium

¿Quería saber si conocían tiendas que envíen a Canarias y que sean fiables? y si por casualidad saben de tiendas por estas tierras, Gracias

----------


## tsunami_

hola cartium

este foro está patrocinado por tiendamagia. con así que no se permite publicitar otras tiendas.

Compruebalo en su web pero estoy casi seguro de que envían a Canarias. Es una tienda online que da muy buen servicio, comprueba si su catálogo te interesa.

un saludo

*Sent from my Android using Forum Fiend v1.3.2.*

----------


## MagNity

Lo comentado por tsunami. Cierro el hilo.

----------

